# Dell Inspiron 8100/Prism2 Wireless NIC - no joy

## chiphead

Trying to get an Inspiron 8100 to work with an USR 2410 (Prism2) wireless NIC.  If anyone's gotten a Prism2 nic to work, could they post how they did it (ie pcmcia kernel options, did you use the linux-wlan-ng driver, etc).

I spent the last two nights trying to get this thing to work and either get a hard hang when loading cardmgr, or the card is never detected.

TIA,

chip

----------

## chiphead

Turns out the Inspiron doesn't like cardmgr probing the 0x0800-0x08ff port range.  Modified /etc/pcmcia/config.opts and commented that range out from the 'include port' line.

----------

## obitus

Did you have any luck getting it to work yet?  I recently got my DWL-520 PCI card working.  I went out and got the latest linux-wlan-ng drivers.  After a bit of tweaking in the source code, I got the to compile.  After that I followed the instruction in the README to activate the device and such and it works pretty well.  Now I am trying to see if I can get the wlan startup scripts to work.

Josh

----------

## chiphead

Yup, I got it up and working.  Instead of trying to merge in the wlan-ng stuff, I just used the hermes and orinoco drivers in the kernel.  Compiled them in, emerged pcmcia-cs, did the rc-update for pcmcia and net.eth1, modified /etc/pcmcia/config.opts and rebooted (whew!).

----------

## Cardoe

The latest pcmcia-cs version, 3.1.34-r8 should do the trick for you too.

-Cardoe

----------

